# Fungus



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

When hatching RP eggs, is it important to treat the water to prevent fungusing on the eggs??? I here alot about people just leaving them till they wiggle. Are they resistant to fungusing?? Only the infertile ??


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

geostomp said:


> When hatching RP eggs, is it important to treat the water to prevent fungusing on the eggs??? I here alot about people just leaving them till they wiggle. Are they resistant to fungusing?? Only the infertile ??


I have never had a problem with "fungus" is any of my batches.Sure some eggs go white, then they beging to breakdown.I never yet syphoned out the eggs while they were freshly hatched.I have always waited untill their yolk sack was about 1/4-1/2 used up.This way when the male fans the eggs he losens the dead eggs,and they float away.
Just be sure to get them before they can swim really good to make it easier to syphon them out or else they will swim back into the gravel.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

nice tip fry


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

I ended up pulling the eggs after 24 hours and adding some formalin to the water in the 20 hatcher.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

My local breeder said that you only have to worry about fungus if you remove the eggs before they hatch. The eggs get the fungus, not the fry. Like Fry said, remove them after they hatch.


----------

